# Roo or hen?



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Are any of these roos


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

.......................


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I would say no.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

How old are they?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Look like hens to me.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

How old are they? So far they look like pullets to me, depending on age maybe the first on could be a roo, but I doubt it.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

TJsGirls said:


> How old are they? So far they look like pullets to me, depending on age maybe the first on could be a roo, but I doubt it.


Not sure on age but i think around 16-18 weeks


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

At that age I would say all hens. My 7 week old rooster has a giant bright red comb and wattles.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> At that age I would say all hens. My 7 week old rooster has a giant bright red comb and wattles.


I agree. I had a roo pop up amongst hens at about that age, we could tell because the comb was so bright AND he start led crowing at around 20 weeks.


----------

